# Briggs/Murray 1227MD Auger Worm Gear Replacement



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

I recently came into a basically new, 27" Briggs 1227MD (model: 1696619-02) snow blower. The auger wouldn't spin and after some disassembly I found that the worm gear is completely destroyed...someone ran the auger unit with no grease.

I am trying to find a replacement worm gear since all other parts in the gearbox are in good shape, but recently I learned there is no p/n. In every parts manual, they only list a p/n for the entire gearbox assembly which can be purchased for $250+ :surprise:. Am I stuck purchasing the entire gearbox, or does anybody know where I can source the gear by itself?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

May be this one? https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...iQ5osizgAmDgNu7G6pBuh6TnN293EFnkaAoooEALw_wcB


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The Worm Gear is not a separate part, you have to get the whole gearbox as an assembly. Part# 84001671.
It is shown in the part breakdown but it is part of the gearbox assembly and cant be purchased separately. Unless you can find a used gearbox somewhere, just replace the whole thing instead of rebuilding it.
They were cheap weak gearboxes made by Briggs.
To have that gear made would probably cost as much as the gearbox assembly, they were usually brass gears.


----------



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

Okay this is what I suspected. Looks like I’ll be buying the entire gearbox assembly.


----------



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the carnage...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Before you buy the entire gearbox assembly, check the dimensions on the one I listed in post 2... Looks like it fits a lot of Murray/MTD units; only $19.49 + shipping.

Murray 51405MA
ID: 3/4"
OD: 2"
KEYWAY: 3/16"
WIDTH: 1/2
22 TOOTH, TEETH
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...XIUliJNDucxOA-dOmjTzuA9qx3yZ0lm5KUtw&usqp=CAY

If that's not it, give me your dimensions and I'll try to match it.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora,
Thats probably the same one he needs. If not, I bet you probably have one laying around.
A lot of those boxes were made by Briggs for many different manufacturers. Briggs has ties with Murray. Actually they own Murray, and Simplicity.
Look at what happens to the brass gear when the wrong shear bolts or pins are used. That is why the shear bolts break easy, to prevent that type of damage.
The sad part is, most of the parts are made in China since Briggs sent all of their manufacturing there about a decade ago. 
Briggs makes many other components like pressure washer pumps and other things for many different manufacturers. They have the parts built very cheap and charge an arm and a leg for them, all for profit for the CEO's.
Even the axle seal O rings aren't available separately, they can only be obtained with the complete gear box assembly.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Zooming your picture to the extreme, I can see that the side faces of the gear are relieved, like this one: https://az417944.vo.msecnd.net/graphics/e-pics/mtd/large/1901976.jpg

Give me the tooth count, ID, OD, Width & Keyway and hopefully can find a match.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That gear is reference # 193 on the Briggs Power products group/ Power Portal diagram but they don't show any part number or specs of the gear, if it was an available part, they would usually show specs like dimensions and gear tooth.
1696619-02 - 1227MD, B&S 11.5 Gross TP 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower (2018)


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Old part # 707559 gear box kit
New part # 84001671 gear box kit
They made some changes in the gear box. Probably because it was used originally on 8hp 22 inch, then they went to a 12hp 27inch so the gears are most likely bigger in the new box, the whole box bigger and stronger than the old one.


----------



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

I’ll post a couple extra pics of the gear, but 51405MA appears to be incorrect. Some quick specs of the gear I need:
OD - 2.75”
ID - 0.75”
Width/face - 0.75”
20 Tooth
Key Width - 3/16”

tabora, if you can find a match I’ll be very grateful!


----------



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

tn350 said:


> I’ll post a couple extra pics of the gear, but 51405MA appears to be incorrect. Some quick specs of the gear I need:
> OD - 2.75”
> ID - 0.75”
> Width/face - 0.75”
> ...


I wonder if a machine shop could repair the damaged gear?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tn350 said:


> I wonder if a machine shop could repair the damaged gear?


Probably cost too much to repair. They would make another gear if they have the special cutters for the gear teeth, and you are looking at brass, which can be very expensive just for the piece of brass to make the gear. 
But check with the machine shop and see what they say, good luck with it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, I'm close to exhausting all my gear-set sources... All the 20T gears I found with the correct ID, width & keyway dimensions are only about 2" OD. 21T and 22T gears are very common, of course.

Did run across this complete 27" auger set, though: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Murray-Ult...642719?hash=item215fb55f5f:g:jTMAAOSwFaldO5yj


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, I did find the Chinese company that makes them... 500 minimum order quantity, though...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you checked with Flip Manufacturing in Greenville, Texas for that gear?

That is where I got my worm gear shaft gear, 51405. They might have yours? Way cheaper than anyone else, and quality looks excellent.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> Have you checked with Flip Manufacturing in Greenville, Texas for that gear?


I had almost suggested them, but got sidetracked... Probably a good idea for the OP to contact them: https://flipmfg.com/pages/contact-us


----------



## tn350 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just got off the phone with Flip Mfg, they couldn't track anything that would fit my machine. They did offer 51405MA, but unfortunately that part won't fit.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Pull the Motor, and Scrap the Machine. Find an Ariens or Toro with Blown Engine, and Swap it out.


----------



## the.maiden (15 d ago)

I had the exact same problem. We are still trying to get it back together with new auger gear assembly. We had one heck of a time getting it (back ordered, go figure). While getting it back together, found we need belts too. Of course, we can't wait for these to be shipped as well, so found a thread stating the MTD belt 754-04050 would work (and available locally too!). So I started searching MTD's of that year... model 31AH64EG795 seems comparable to this Briggs and Stratton. So, a search of this model number's parts, guess what? A 20 tooth auger gear. Unfortunately, the OD doesn't match... but, if you take a look, the shear pins look the same as well at 1/4 the price of B&S ones. I haven't run out to buy those yet to see if they are actually the same. I can't say for sure these parts are interchangeable, but it's possible! We need some hope for parts availability when we need them, not 6 weeks down the line when we have already killed ourselves shoveling snow.


----------

